

Internet Archive + Trovebox = Free, unlimited photo storage - jmathai
https://trovebox.com/post/trovebox-announces-support-for-archive.org

======
jmathai
OP here.

TL;DR

Trovebox (formerly OpenPhoto) supports over 6 storage services for our (FOSS)
photo platform. We recently added Internet Archive as one of those.

Use our service/apps/api/etc and your photos are magically stored under your
Archive.org account.

------
johnny22
unrelated: it could really use more screenshots in the tour.

~~~
jmathai
Thanks! Duly noted.

